# American moving to South Africa



## ElliottJ (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello people, I'm new. I spent 8 years in the US military, I have had it with the US and want to try something new, has anyone gotten a student visa? What things do I need to know? I scuba dive surf and I'm also Jewish, how is the expat community?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

ElliottJ said:


> Hello people, I'm new. I spent 8 years in the US military, I have had it with the US and want to try something new, has anyone gotten a student visa? What things do I need to know? I scuba dive surf and I'm also Jewish, how is the expat community?


I originally came to South African on a student visa. In order to get a student visa you have to apply to a University here and be accepted. You need the acceptance letter in your application in order to obtain the visa. I have seen student visas from 6 months to 4 years depending on how long the program is. 

It sometimes is NOT cheaper to study here in South Africa. The universities tack on a lot of extra fees for International Students, and you must pay those fees every year you plan on studying. 

I tried to go to the South African Embassy in Washington D.C. website and the visa section is not working today. But, look under that for everything you need if you want to study at a University in South Africa.

Maybe look at a volunteer visa? 

As far as the Jewish community well that depends on where you are really. But it's quite large in some areas of Cape Town.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi ElliotJ

I often see this type of question in emails and my advice is always the same: Come over for a 3-month period (you are a US citizen I presume) on a "tourist visa". You'll quickly work out if SA is for you and what you want to do here.

LegalMan


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

ElliottJ said:


> Hello people, I'm new. I spent 8 years in the US military, I have had it with the US and want to try something new, has anyone gotten a student visa? What things do I need to know? I scuba dive surf and I'm also Jewish, how is the expat community?


Elliott, what did you do in the military? If you received any formal training other than warfare maybe you could use that skill to apply for a work permit. Also bear in mind that you cannot work while on a student visa.

Regards H


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Working on a Student Visa*



Oz_Child said:


> Elliott, what did you do in the military? If you received any formal training other than warfare maybe you could use that skill to apply for a work permit. Also bear in mind that you cannot work while on a student visa.
> 
> Regards H


Not true, you can legally work 20 hours per week on a Study Visa/Permit.


----------



## Oz_Child (Jan 28, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Not true, you can legally work 20 hours per week on a Study Visa/Permit.


You will get a different story which ever office you go to. I was told you could not, but maybe as you say it is related to the number of hours of employment rather than a blanket statement. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ElliottJ (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome! Yea I just want to work a little bit so I can make a little extra income, with my disability paychecks and school money I should be ok... But I would like to get into security if the market in SA is not already cornered, I fought 4 times in Iraq and afghanistan it's not a tough job


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

There's no shortage in the security market - as security companies form the private police force out here!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

ElliottJ said:


> Awesome! Yea I just want to work a little bit so I can make a little extra income, with my disability paychecks and school money I should be ok... But I would like to get into security if the market in SA is not already cornered, I fought 4 times in Iraq and afghanistan it's not a tough job


Are you sure you would still receive your disability checks if you are out of the country for an extended period of time?


----------

